# How to change trim color



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

I picked up a nice 16 gallon bowfront off of craigslist, complete, for $10 the other week.

Only problem is there is discoloration to the fake wood trim.

Right now I would like to be able to change the color of the trim, the color of the light strip and the color of the glass/plastic top.

The first step is to prep the surface; clean, light sand, clean again, tape off parts. I got that.

However, I wanted to know what brand of spray paint (or other paint) that everyone could suggest. Any types of methods you have used? Did you use matte or glass?

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

I would prep the back trim, and test diffrent types of paint for durabality. Also I would definetly use a flat color. Gloss would be distracting. I bet you could laminate it if you wanted alot of work


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, thought about laminating it. But there is still the problem of the brown light strip and top. So I think paint is the easiest way to go.


----------



## jlroar (Aug 19, 2007)

BakedStuffedHuman said:


> Yeah, thought about laminating it. But there is still the problem of the brown light strip and top. So I think paint is the easiest way to go.


Hi,

It may sound tacky but Wal-Mart sells wood looking laminate (contact paper). I have used this on my 30 gallon tank and it has stood up on the bottom part for over 3 years. I need to re-do the top part as I placed tape on it and tore it off by accident. It does look good almost like it was their from the beginning.

Just my 2cents.

James


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I redid my trim from wood colored to black on my 110. I prepped it like you said, cleaning it really good, then taped it off and spray painted it with black Krylon for Plastic:










It has worked great! It's been two years now and the front looks perfect. On the inside where the glass canopy rubs there's a little wear through the paint, but you can't see it when the canopy is closed.


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

That's a great idea. I almost forgot they made special spray paint just for plastic. Thanks for reminding me.

Most of my DIY projects I just use a crappy generic brand, but I think I will spend the extra cash on this and get the Krylon you suggested.

Did you try to remove the wood sticker material first or did you just spray over it?


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

Sprayed over it... it is sticker material? On mine it almost looked like it was printed on the plastic. :icon_eek: but I guess that makes sense that'd it'd be stickons... :hihi:


----------



## reybie (Jun 7, 2007)

I did the same thing on a tank I got off craigslist. It had the wood look to it and I spray painted it using the same Krylon pain except in dark brown.

Before:









After:
The generic hood is long gone


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey that looks pretty darn good!

Off to Home Depot tomorrow!


----------



## y84k (May 31, 2007)

well if you were thinking of keeping woodgrain what about going to lowes or home depot and buying like sheets of that really thin wood that you could just cut down to the size you need if you have the tools and stain it to whatever color you want. then of course get some good adhesive and apply it to the plastic on the tank. Im sure that would turn out well... a little more work but then again you get what you put into it.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I like that idea--actually veneering it with _veneer_.


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

I picked up a can of paint yesterday, the Krylon Plastic, and just gave it a whirl.

WOW! That stuff is great for plastic. The tank looks like it came right from the store, brand new in black!

I used the satin finish and it looks great. Thanks for the suggestion. Will post picks later.


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> I redid my trim from wood colored to black on my 110. I prepped it like you said, cleaning it really good, then taped it off and spray painted it with black Krylon for Plastic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. They make a semigloss & also some textured versions of Fusion that would probably be perfect for an aquarium.

Tommy <9))>>{


----------

